# Pile of sand



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

An Italian, a Scotsman, and a Chinese fellow were hired at a construction site. The foreman pointed out a huge pile of sand and told the Italian guy, "You're in charge of sweeping." To the Scotsman he said, "You're in charge of shoveling." And to the Chinese guy, "You're in charge of supplies." 
He then said, "Now, I have to leave for a little while. I expect you guys to make a dent in that there pile." 
The foreman went away for a of couple hours, and, when he returned, the pile of sand was untouched. He asked the Italian, "Why didn't you sweep any of it?" The Italian replied, "I no hava no broom. You said to the Chinese fella that he a wasa in a charge of supplies, but he hasa disappeared and I no coulda finda him nowhere." Then the foreman turned to the Scotsman and said, "And you, I thought I told you to shovel this pile." 
The Scotsman replied, "Aye, ye did lad, boot ah couldnay get meself a shoovel! Ye left th' Chinese gadgie in chairge of supplies, boot ah couldnay fin' him either." The foreman was really angry by now and stormed off toward the pile of sand to look for the Chinese guy.

Just then, the Chinese guy jumped out from behind the pile of sand and yelled... 
"SUPPLIES!!"


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

:lol: Thanks


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

i like this one


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: of the different variants of that joke, that is my favourite 

Charlie


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: me likey


----------



## Ophanin (May 3, 2010)

Just reminded me of that picture


----------

